# Risoluzione monitor 16:9

## ErniBrown

Sto cercando di configurare il mio portatile, e di poter cambiare la risoluzione. Il problema è che non riesco a fargli accettare le risoluzioni widescreen, e comunque kde non mi lascia scelta sulle risoluzioni usabili. Un problema di driver? Questo è il mio xorg (solo display):

```

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen0"

        Device          "Card0"

        Monitor         "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Modes           "800x500" "1024x640" "1152x720" "1280x800"

                Depth           1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Modes           "800x500" "1024x640" "1152x720" "1280x800"

                Depth           4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Modes           "800x500" "1024x640" "1152x720" "1280x800"

                Depth           8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Modes           "800x500" "1024x640" "1152x720" "1280x800"

                Depth           15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Modes           "800x500" "1024x640" "1152x720" "1280x800"

                Depth           16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Modes           "800x500" "1024x640" "1152x720" "1280x800"

                Depth           24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

E questo è quello che trovo in Xlog.0

```
(II) I810(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 45.71-50.53 kHz

(II) I810(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh value of 60.00 Hz

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "800x500" (no mode of this name)

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "1024x640" (no mode of this name)

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "1152x720" (no mode of this name)

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "1280x800" (no mode of this name)

```

Ho sbagliato qualcosa? Uso un macbook con chip i950.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Per le risoluzione 16:9 o 16:10 devi impostare a mano una modeline 

```

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Monitor0"

        VendorName      "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName       "LCD Panel 1920x1200"

        HorizSync       31.5-110

        VertRefresh     28-90

        DisplaySize     330 210

        Modeline        "1920x1200"     193.16 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1204 1242 -HSync +VSync

        Modeline        "1680x1050"     147.14 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087 -HSync +VSync

        Option          "dpms"  "true"

EndSection

```

e poi dire a xorg di caricarla all'avvio

```

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen0"

        Device          "Out0"

        Monitor         "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection      "Display"

                Depth           16

                Viewport        0 0

                Modes           Modes    "1920x1200" "1680x1050" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection      "Display"

                Depth           24

                Viewport        0 0

                Modes           Modes    "1920x1200" "1680x1050" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Per crearti la modeline della tua risoluzione preferita prova a cercare su google se qualcuno lo ha gia' fatto per te oppure prova  a usare un generatore automatico, da cercare sempre su google

----------

## tizio

ho un problema simile...

in windows avevo una risoluzione 1600x1200... 

ho cercato i modeline su google e ho inserito in xorg.conf

```

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 80.5

    VertRefresh 60 - 85

    Modeline "1600x1200" 162 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +HSync +VSync

    Modeline "1600x1200" 189 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 -HSync -VSync

    Modeline "1600x1200" 202.5 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +HSync +VSync

    Modeline "1600x1200" 220 1600 1616 1808 2080 1200 1204 1207 1244 +HSync +VSync

    Option "DPMS"       "true"

EndSection

```

e anche

```

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

#        Modes       "1600x1200" "1024x768" "800x600"

        Modes       "1600x1200"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

ma il massimo che gnome mi carica è 1280x800...  (che non capisco dove lo pigli)

sono forse sbagliati i modeline?

qualcuno che riesce a caricare questa risoluzione potrebbe passarmi i suoi?

grazie mille

----------

## ErniBrown

ho scaricato (con portage) videogen, un programma che dovrebbe calcolarmi i modelines: mi chiede di inserire una serie di dati: frequenza massima dei pixel, massimo hsync e massimo vsync

Come cavolo li trovo?! E soprattutto come cavolo li trovo considerando che ho un portatile, quindi un monitor lcd!

Ho provato un altro programma di portage, read-edid, ma mi fornisce solo informazioni per la modalità 1280x800, e tra l'altro non sono neanche sicuro che siano le informazioni che cerco (essendo relative, e non indicate come massimali, ma, a quanto sembra, solo attuali).

Qualcuno mi sa dare altre indicazioni?

Per ora grazie.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

cerca tra chi ha il tuo stesso portatile no?

@tizio perche' usi 4 modelines per la stessa risoluzione? ne basta uno solo, prova a commentare 3 linee e vedi se cambia qualcosa

----------

## Ic3M4n

io ho una ati 9600 e funziona benissimo con il 1680x1050. in ogni caso se elimini la riga delle risoluzioni disponibili dall'xorg.conf dovresti essere in grado di poter scegliere tra quelle autorilevate da X

----------

## ErniBrown

appunto, xorg autorileva, oppure gestisce di default dal driver, non ho capito bene, solo le risoluzioni per 4:3.

Riesco a creare il modeline per 1280x800, ma non sono molto convinto dei valori che metto. Già che mi sembra strano dover impostare h e vsync per un LCD, inoltre secondo read-edid ho un pixel rate di 71 mhz; molte guide che ho trovato dicono che per una risoluzione simile dovrebbe essere sui 140 mhz.

----------

## GiRa

 *ErniBrown wrote:*   

> ho scaricato (con portage) videogen, un programma che dovrebbe calcolarmi i modelines: mi chiede di inserire una serie di dati: frequenza massima dei pixel, massimo hsync e massimo vsync
> 
> Come cavolo li trovo?!

 

Sul manuale e la documentazione che dovrebbero averti dato o che dovresti trovare sul sito del produttore.

----------

## makoomba

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## Peach

scusate ma per le modeline non si usa più gtf?

```
$ gtf 1280 800 60

  # 1280x800 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 49.68 kHz; pclk: 83.46 MHz

  Modeline "1280x800_60.00"  83.46  1280 1344 1480 1680  800 801 804 828  -HSync +Vsync
```

semplice, no?

----------

## bandreabis

Potevi postarlo 2 mesi fa?   :Razz: 

Sono impazzito per trovare la modeline per mandare il mio Pavel a 1440x900!  :Mad: 

----------

## Peach

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Potevi postarlo 2 mesi fa?  
> 
> Sono impazzito per trovare la modeline per mandare il mio Pavel a 1440x900! 

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

mettiamo che è fra i tool meno conosciuti di xorg...

----------

## ErniBrown

 *GiRa wrote:*   

>  *ErniBrown wrote:*   ho scaricato (con portage) videogen, un programma che dovrebbe calcolarmi i modelines: mi chiede di inserire una serie di dati: frequenza massima dei pixel, massimo hsync e massimo vsync
> 
> Come cavolo li trovo?! 
> 
> Sul manuale e la documentazione che dovrebbero averti dato o che dovresti trovare sul sito del produttore.

 

Ok, così imparo a prendere un apple.

----------

## ErniBrown

Io non ci capisco più una cippa, a me sembra tutto a posto, ma evidentemente sbaglio qualcosa. Questo è il mio xorg.conf (accorciato di un paio di cose):

```
 

Section "Module"

        Load    "i2c"

        Load    "bitmap"

        Load    "ddc"

        Load    "dri"

        Load    "extmod"

        Load    "freetype"

        Load    "glx"

        Load    "int10"

        Load    "type1"

        Load    "vbe"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Generic Video Card"

        Driver          "i810"

        Screen          0

        Option "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

        BusID           "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Device1"

        Driver          "i810"

        Screen          1

        Option "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

        BusID           "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Generic Monitor"

        Option          "DPMS"  "true"

        HorizSync       28-64

        VertRefresh     43-60

        DisplaySize     290 180

        Modeline        "1280x800"  83.46  1280 1344 1480 1680  800 801 804 828  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "External Monitor"

        Option          "DPMS"

        HorizSync       28-64

        VertRefresh     43-60

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Default Screen"

        Device          "Generic Video Card"

        Monitor         "Generic Monitor"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           1

                Modes           "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           4

                Modes           "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           8

                Modes           "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           15

                Modes           "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           16

                Modes           "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           24

                Modes           "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Secondary Screen"

        Device "Device1"

        Monitor "External Monitor"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                   Depth 1

                   Modes "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                   Depth 4

                   Modes "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                   Depth 8

                   Modes "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                   Depth 16

                   Modes "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                   Depth 24

                   Modes "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "ServerLayout"

#       Identifier      "Default Layout"

#       Screen          "Default Screen"

#       InputDevice     "Generic Keyboard"

#       InputDevice     "Configured Mouse"

#       InputDevice     "Synaptics Touchpad"

#EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "Dual-monitor Layout"

        Screen 0        "Default Screen"

        Screen 1        "Secondary Screen" LeftOf "Default Screen"

        #Option         "Clone"         "On"

        #Option         "Xinerama"      "On"

        InputDevice     "Generic Keyboard"

        InputDevice     "Configured Mouse"

        InputDevice     "Synaptics Touchpad"

        Option          "BlankTime"     "5"   # Oscura lo schermo dopo cinque minuti (Fake)

        Option          "StandbyTime"   "10"  # Spegne lo schermo dopo 10 minuti (DPMS)

        Option          "SuspendTime"   "20"  # Suspend dopo 20 minuti

        Option          "OffTime"       "30"  # Spegne dopo mezz'ora

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode    0666

EndSection

```

Non posso impostare 1280x800 in kde, e se guardo nel log di X (/var/log/Xorg.0.log) trovo questa bella linea:

```

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "1280x800" (no mode of this name)
```

Idee? Volete tutto l'ingombrantissimo log?

----------

## ErniBrown

up?

----------

## Peach

 *ErniBrown wrote:*   

> up?

 

prova a cambiargli nome (tipo usa il nome che ti da in output gtf). Mi era capitata una cosa simile e stupidamente ho risolto così.

----------

## ErniBrown

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *ErniBrown wrote:*   up? 
> 
> prova a cambiargli nome (tipo usa il nome che ti da in output gtf). Mi era capitata una cosa simile e stupidamente ho risolto così.

 

Provato, niente da fare, tutto uguale.

----------

## tizio

prova giusto per sfizio a commentare i modes nella section screen dell'xorg.conf...

dopo una settimana a smanettare con i modeline ho scoperto che facendo così vengono caricate le risoluzioni autorilevate da X

----------

